# Viele Gamer tragen Windeln - ihr auch?



## Shinar (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Sicherlich ist euch auch schon die News unter die Ohren gekommen (Quelle:http://www.gamestar.de/news/branche/2310984/zeitungsbericht.html). Deshalb eröffne ich eine Umfrage und bin schon gespannt auf das Resultat, da ihr anonym bleibt, dürft ihr ohne Druck abstimmen, aber bitte ehrlich.

Gruss
ShinarN


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Windeln? O_o 
Eimer? 
....logo! Wir leben im Zeitalter der Toiletten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: Das erinnert mich an Cartman in der Southparkfolge ... diese Umfrage


----------



## Sneedlewood (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Windeln? O_o
> Eimer?
> ....logo! Wir leben im Zeitalter der Toiletten!
> 
> ...




MAMAAA, SCHÜSSSELLLLL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (4. Dezember 2009)

Hab aufgehört Windeln zu tragen, wurd mir zu teuer. Hab einfach Chilieintopf gegegessen und nen Loch in den Chefsessel gepfurzt, nun läuft alles automatisch nach unten ab in den Sammelbehälter, der auf Leute geworfen wird, die mich beim 24/7 Raiden stören. (Sarkasmus darf behalten werden falls ihn wer findet)


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2009)

Klar trage ich beim Gamen Windeln. Wenn besonders lange gespielt werden muss, hab ich direkt an der Wand eine Armada von Eimern stehen. Aufm Subwoofer unterm Schreibtisch steht auch einer. Mein Schreibtisch ist nebenbei XXXL, um die ganzen Pizzaschachteln und Energydrink-Dosen aufzunehmen.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

mal ernsthaft was ist das eigendlich für ne Umfrage ich tu mich verdammt hart das ganze ernst zu nehmen Oo


----------



## Alion (4. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mal ernsthaft was ist das eigendlich für ne Umfrage ich tu mich verdammt hart das ganze ernst zu nehmen Oo


Dito

Was ist dass denn für eine Umfrage?
Wer beim Zocken Wilden trägt hat entweder einen sehr ausgefallenen Fetisch oder sollte dringen Psychologische Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

also windeln ... jaja wer used die nicht ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Dezember 2009)

also wenn du mit zocken Bauklötze meinst, und ich vllt 1 Jahr als war  dann ja


sonst nicht.


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. Dezember 2009)

Toller Zeitungsbericht... den hätte ich eher in der BILD erwartet. Aber vielleicht hatten die keinen Platz mehr dafür oder es war selbst denen noch zu dämlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den Zocker will ich sehen, der sich beim spielen´ne Windel umschnallt... und erst seine Mama wenn sie ihm die wechseln muß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

ja klar hab immer meinen windelschrank voll.. wenn man wochenlang durchzockt si das pflicht hsutxD


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (4. Dezember 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> ja klar hab immer meinen windelschrank voll.. wenn man wochenlang durchzockt si das pflicht hsutxD


 eine reicht dochg... wenn du aufstehen würdest um sie zu wechseln kannste ja auch gleich aufs klo...


----------



## Uratak (4. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht haben die Blasenschwäche (macht daraus was ihr wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder Reizdarm? Es gibt im im Krankenhaus dafür extra Toiletten Stühle mit Rollen. Wäre bestimmt ne Marktlücke für Zocker sowas einzuführen. Da passen so 1-2 Ladungen rein, je nach Pizza Menge. Als besondere Alternative empfehle ich einen künstlichen Darmausgang - einfach Beutelwechseln.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_ICh kanne von mier aus Behaupten in bin Stuben Rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit.Gibt es nich ne South Park folge wo das gezeigt wierd ??
_


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2009)

jup, die WoW-Folge


MAAAAAMMM!!  SCHÜSSEL!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Cartman:MAMA Schussel
Cartmans Mutteras hats du Fein gemacht mein Schnucki xD 

Konntest du bitte n Kategorie einbauen Ich steh auf und geh Klo :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

vorsicht ist besser als nachsicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (4. Dezember 2009)

> Die kostenlose Stadtzeitung Münchener Samstags Blatt



was sagt uns das ? KOSTENLOS und auch umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir fehlt die Kategorie: Ich esse und trinke 3 Tage vor wichtigen Raids nichts, damit hat sich das Problem erledigt....

Da scheints wohl echt ein Weihnachtswinterwunderlock zu geben, dass sie derartigen Stuss bringen.

Ok 15000 Jugendliche erfüllen die Kernkennzeichen.
Was ist ein Kernkennzeichen ? Klingt wichtig, aber immerhin scheint es das Wort zu geben, dann google findet es 136 mal
Größtenteils im Zusammenhang 





> Weitere 14.300 Jugendliche erfüllen bereits die Kernkennzeichen einer Computerspielabhängigkeit


.
Haben wir da möglicherweise ein wichtig klingendes Wort erfunden ? ^^



> einschlägig bekannte Kriminologe Christian Pfeiffer



geeeenau... einschlägig bekannt für Zitate wie 





> „Killerspiele entstammen den professionellen Trainingsprogrammen der US-Armee, mit denen Schusstechnik, Zielgenauigkeit und direktes Reagieren auf auftauchende Gegner trainiert werden. Die Soldaten werden desensibilisiert und fürs Töten konditioniert, die Tötungshemmung wird abgebaut. Genauso werden durch Killerspiele Kindern und Jugendlichen Spezialkenntnisse über Waffen und militärische Taktik vermittelt […]“.[



Denn wir wissen ja eins über die Geschichte der Millitärsimulationen zur Ausbildung der Soldaten.

Im 2. Weltkrieg wurde das Simulationsprogramm Wolfenstein erfolgreich eingesetzt um amerikanischen Soldaten zu zeigen, wie der Feind aussieht. Der Krieg wurde aus amerikanischer Sicht gewonnen.
Auch die Angriffe der Dämonen vom Mars konnte erfolgreich zurückgeschlagen werden, dank dem realistischem Tatiktsimulator Doom und einen späteren Upgrades 2 und 3, zur Manschaftsschulung und Teamfindung.


----------



## ThoWeib (4. Dezember 2009)

[X] Ich brauche keine Windeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[X] Ich ergreife keine besonderen Maßnahmen,

da es von der Zockecke zum Klo nur ca. 3 Meter sind. Und so fesselnd, das ich die drei Meter nicht zurücklegen mag, war bis dato noch kein Spiel, WoW eingeschloßen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab im Altersheim schon genug mit Windeln zu tun...privat würde ich mir das nicht antun^^

Omg...ich hab ernsthaft auf diesen Thread geantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Dezember 2009)

Seid mir ruhig mit Windeln. Hab erst gestern erfahren, dass das manche antörnt...


----------



## Haxxler (5. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

before closed!


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Dezember 2009)

Windeln? Lächerlich... einfach nen Korken rein und fertig!


----------



## Haxxler (5. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Windeln? Lächerlich... einfach nen Korken rein und fertig!


Keine gute Idee. Damit hab ich mal einem Freund fast das Augenlicht genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Dezember 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Keine gute Idee. Damit hab ich mal einem Freund fast das Augenlicht genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Huh? Du sollst den Korken auch nicht ins Auge stecken Oo


----------



## Haxxler (5. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Huh? Du sollst den Korken auch nicht ins Auge stecken Oo


Der Witz ist wohl an dir vorbei gegangen ^^ Whatever, back to topic ^^


----------



## skyline930 (6. Dezember 2009)

MAAAAMAAAAA - SCHÜÜÜÜÜSSEEEEELL!!

Wer braucht da noch windeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Dezember 2009)

Windeln für Jugendliche/Erwachsene sind auch nicht gerade billig^^


----------

